# IT is about time !!!!



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

RAIN, seems like it has been forever I will be out on the river for sure this weekend


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

HA! What rain?  
I was on the river, stinko! 
LMJ


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like you are a week early with this thread.... ...this weekend looks like rain for sure...good luck good buddy....DA KING !!!


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I just wish it would have rained on one of the upcoming cold nights, like a high forties night with rain through the night. Might get the water temps down a little quicker.

CW


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea going on a little road trip this weekend,maybe I can get something to hit Don't realy care what it is just need a fish at the end of the line


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Truck, maybe the Gaspergoo are biting.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Uh oh,,,,not again


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Mean Morone said:


> Hey Truck, maybe the Gaspergoo are biting.


LOL  !!!!!!!!!!


----------

